# Advice for someone who doesn't know if he wants to try driving?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure there's driving trainers down south, bsms, you'll just have to ask around. I know we have a couple excellent driving instructors up here in the Prescott area, so I wouldn't be surprised if you have some down there. In fact, here ya go! http://www.thegoodshepherdranch.com/horsedrivinglessons.htm

I think it would be good for Bandit to learn to pull a cart. I think all horses benefit from being trained for multiple different disciplines. I plan on training Aires to cart eventually.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

OOh! Following, as DH wants to learn and I have no clue how to start, either.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have started driving my sister's Shetland pony, she drives the mini, and a couple of things we did before driving was to get them used to ropes draped around their hind end and legs. I think this is important as they can panic if a rope gets under a leg or pulls around their hind end. They quickly got used to this and don't bother about ropes hanging or being pulled all over them. We also got them used to standing quietly outside while we fiddled with ropes, adjustments to harness etc. With the Shetland it was hard to get her to stand quietly but she eventually did.
when we started driving we put their harnesses on. You could use a saddle and tie the stirrups under the belly so they don't flop and run the line through the stirrups so they stay at the horses side and don't come up over the back (altho' it probably won't happen as easily as it does with the ponies). It might be a good idea to have someone leading and helping at first, and also to have the horse used to responding to verbal cues such as "walk on" and 'whoa'. Whoa is very important.
The one thing I want to mention is, be careful not to get the lines wrapped around you, hands or legs, because if the horse spooked at something you could get dragged. A spooking Shetland is more powerful than I ever imagined she could be so a horse would be even more so.
We are having fun with the little ones. I can now trot her in a circle and reverse direction to make a figure 8. Drive little obstacle courses at the walk and now beginning the trot. We take them out on drives now and do all kinds of things, weaving through the trees, up and down little hills. Yesterday we were driving down the road and I decided to go thru the ditch, it's about 2 ft deep, nothing for a horse but more intimidating for a little pony who is used to flat pastures. She hesitated and refused so I stopped her with my Whoa and she stood still while I came up to her (this is why whoa is important for them to know and obey). I led her thru the ditch and then brought her around and drove her thru and she was quite good for me.
I'm just a beginner at this so I'm sure some others will have some good advise so I will watch and learn as well.

They are both driving well now but we haven't quite got the courage to hook them up to the cart.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*Here are two ADS recognized clubs in AZ.*

You can call them or look on their website for people in your area.

*Arizona *

*Arizona Driving & Carriage Society*
25375 N Feather Mtn. Rd.
Paulden, AZ 86334
United States
Phone: (928) 636-4228
E-mail: [email protected]
Web Site: http://www.azcarriage.org
Primary Contact: Mary Jane Atonna

*Grass Ridge Equestrian Foundation Inc.*
PO Box 141
Sonoita, AZ 85637
United States
Phone: (520) 455-5093
E-mail: [email protected]
Web Site: Grass Ridge Equestrian Foundation
Primary Contact: Leonard Anderson


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The first one (Arizona Driving and Carriage Society) is up by me, which is about 4.5-5 hours north of where bsms is. They may know of someone down by him, though. The other one (Grass Ridge Equestrian Foundation Inc) is closer to him (about an hour south, IIRC).


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be honest, I thought driving would be boring. Turns out it's quite opposite! It's a different way to enjoy your horse. I think the best part is you can enjoy your horse AND enjoy having a friend or the family come along too! If really love to teach my mare to drive. I think it would be a nice alternative to riding for her with the navicular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She may really enjoy driving! Here is how I got involved in driving....

I saw this beautiful (!!!) carriage by the side of the road, and called DH.

It was in the Fall, close to our anniversary. In DH's mind, he pictured getting home from work in the evening, me having the horse all harnessed and hitched, picking him up at the front door, he opens the cold beer, gets in the carriage , and we mosey around on the miles of gravel road that surrounded our house. 

He went over and bought it. Surprised me with it on our anniversary. It was still in my horse trailer. When DH and DS went to unload it, the body came off of the running gear. As in, rotted off....the lovely "Dr's buggy" top was actually a tractor top, painted black. 

This started the search to find someone who knew anything about carriages, and who could train one of my horses to drive, and who could train ME to drive. I am not sure I had ever even ridden in a carriage before. 

We were having trouble tracking down the person that several had recommended, until we pulled into a gas station where a truck was fueling... With what we now recognized was a marathon carriage in the bed. Surely THIS person knew the person for whom we were searching......no, THAT was HIM!! 

We talked for a LONG time at that service station, made an appointment to come to the farm, and the rest is history. Hard to believe that was 12 years ago already!! This is not the end of the story.....

Doing driving correctly is harder than it looks. Just be forewarned. 

I will finish the story on another post.....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I want to thank all for the help. I think my wife would enjoy it, and our horses might like it too.

"he pictured getting home from work in the evening, me having the horse all harnessed and hitched, picking him up at the front door, he opens the cold beer, gets in the carriage , and we mosey around on the miles of gravel road that surrounded our house."

Great minds dream alike! :cheers:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What my DH was not expecting was the OTHER side of the sport, for the adrenaline junkies. This was the new found trainers specialty. 

After a couple of lessons, I had decided which horse was to be trained to to drive first. He thought my choice, half Arabian, half Saddlebred, may be a bit hot for a beginning driver. I said try her and I would defer to his judgement. 

Less than 9 months later, we were here:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

And this...I do not have a photo of DH hanging off the back of the carriage...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing.

I've been dabbling in ground driving for a bit over a year. Very sporadically as my horse has been on vet ordered rest.

Admire cart driving, and the sporting driving (extreme) is exhilarating just to watch.

There is a mini where I board, belongs to the BO, they bought a cart and have been involved in hitching him up and driving him also. He was previously trained to drive. Great fun.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to greentree*

to greentree your pictures are beautiful did you do the driveing equilavant to the 3 day event here.
thanks for shareing your pictures.
and the gamble of haveing a hot horse has payed off im glad you made that decision.
well done in the ribbons there.
in the wandsworth ride and drive club when it was going here we had dressage and also show qualifiers and road drives.
the club is long since disbanded.
that was a good day out.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

anndankev said:


> subbing.
> 
> I've been dabbling in ground driving for a bit over a year. Very sporadically as my horse has been on vet ordered rest.
> 
> ...


We belong to a lovely, active driving club in Ohio; The Western Reserve Carriage Association. They do a good many casual drives, as well as off- carriage driving events, plus shows. We have not done much, but we joined to do their sleigh rally in February, then could not go. 

It is well worth the $25 to join if you can go to a few events.....there is usually someone who could use an extra hand, and needs someone to ride on the carriage.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know there's a member on here, I think their name is Change, who has a sister who lives in the Phoenix area who drives carriages. Maybe they would be able to get you in touch with her and she could help you, bsms.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Greentree you always look good in your fine driving photos....so nice to see someone who dressed well for a driving class. 

Here is Smoke and I going into a ladies to drive class, I was adjusting my hat:


The husband and I at a picnic drive:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you, GS!! 

You all look wonderful, too! I love that cart. 

Funny, because I had not seen the group of pictures mine were in for quite some time. They were stored on DH's puter. Anyway, I had JUST been wondering about a former competitor who used a cart just like yours! with a big , bay draft cross mare called Sally. There she was in the background of one of my pics. 

Still don't know how she is doing now, though....

I love the way Smoke is eyeing the photographer in that last pic!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Beautiful turnouts*

Greentree and greysorrel you both have beautiful turnouts indeed.
It looks like you both had a great day.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey bsms, perhaps you really want to do _this_? 










Or madly drive tandem like MV? Photos here:

http://www.horseforum.com/driving/cart-sizing-615633/page2/

Just think how exciting life could get _then_! ;-)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ I would LOVE it! This week is busy, but I hope to contact the folks in Sonoita next week and ask if there is anything in the area we (my wife and I) could come watch. I've started riding Cowboy some - a 13.0 tank pretending to be a pony - but he & Bandit would probably adapt well to driving. Bandit is 8" taller than Cowboy, but slimmer in the back and the saddle only needs to be tightened one hole for Cowboy.

Bandit has some depth to his chest, but he is so slim that I sometimes worry about riding him. I could see him being harmed by riding easier than I could Cowboy...








​ 
Cowboy in front of Trooper, who is our heaviest horse at 850:








​
Gratuitous "We're heading out!" picture:








​


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*To sue c*

To sue c I could not stop laughing.
I'm going to insist my brother to help me send the video over as he is a bit of a computer buff.
The funny thing is driving on mainly voice alone and also calling there names in direction and gate and speed.
When you see the film I think you would be amaised I had a phone call as well so I had to stop for a few minuits in the middle if the school.
I'll be honest to me thay were very responsive and what you asked for you got.
The best thing to remind me of them is a pair of class 86 hauling a freight liner.
With power and speed when required.
I'll drop him a line to night and e mail him to I have a buzy 2 days starting tomorrow I'm on night work and going for another sidesaddle lesson in the morning I'm going to get pictures this time to post.
Ans saddle fitting Friday after my last night shift.
Sue c I ware goggles and so does my horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to greentree.*

to greentree thats a great story in how you started to drive.
and you have a loveley turn out to.
many thanks and im glad you run in to the man at the gas station and forfilled your dream to drive horses.
i had quincy in a frends school to day i got sent some pictures i have been a bit buzy and get the ones for the sulky for taffy clayton.















and thanks to all you drivers and fantastic storys on how your driveing began.:cheers:to you all.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Bsms, one thing you could start doing right now to prep your horses for driving is to get an old racing harness (or even a new harness if you've dedided what you want) and start long reining your prospective driving horses. An easy way to do this is to have one person leading the horse at the head and one person long-reining from the back, to start (and obviously, get the horse used to dangly lines first as Woodhaven suggested so you don't get spooks! - horses who already have experience on lunge lines usually transition well to long reining, but having said that, dedicated harness horses often aren't lunged, they're just long reined from the start).

Do it in a familiar environment and a place where you have enough room not to get in trouble if there is a spook. The person at the head of the horse has to be able to hold onto it in an emergency. You don't want a horse loose in long reins. Short sessions, lots of encouragement and praise, and stop before the horse has a chance to get nervous, then come back to it the next day - the good old "repeat rather than prolong the new experience / old hat" principle. Gradually increase session times as the horse gets comfortable.

We know a lady down here with a riding horse she trained to go in harness, who actually went from long-reining to the intermediate step of ploughing with her horse, before going to the cart stage. She had a traditional one-horse potato plough! I don't know where she dug that up. Of course, that's how many people did their potatoes not that long ago, so if you're lucky you can get someone's relic out of their shed.

Of course, we have a great climate for potatoes down here. You might have to grow cacti or something! ;-)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You know, I've never much cared for driving. As I was growing up, we were never without a team or two around the house (never used singles since we farmed with them) and I can harness and drive them just about as well as anyone I reckon, but I've never really enjoyed it. I feel disconnected from the horse with only the lines in my hands. I much prefer having them between my knees.

It can be incredibly fun sometimes though. Sharing pic just for the random hilarity of me trying to "tire surf" over loose dirt we'd hauled in. I finally had to sit down on the tire because I kept almost busting my a** trying to stand.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

PS - you only really need the harness saddle, the long reins and perhaps a collar to long rein (not strictly necessary, but stops reins getting hooked in branches etc). All these are available new for separate purchase, and if you have a harness racing stable nearby, they may let you have an old-style harness saddle for free, as saddle types do evolve, and certain old saddle types don't go with certain new-fangled models of racing spider.

Collar here - try to ignore the many things you won't need:










The crupper is optional for long reining, and is the piece of equipment most likely to create a started response, so it has to be introduced carefully, in short bursts so the horse doesn't freak out etc - you could even start with a lead rope passed under the tail casually and removed before the horse has a chance to get upset about it. We generally long rein without crupper first, to keep it simple.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

smrobs said:


> You know, I've never much cared for driving. As I was growing up, we were never without a team or two around the house (never used singles since we farmed with them) and I can harness and drive them just about as well as anyone I reckon, but I've never really enjoyed it. I feel disconnected from the horse with only the lines in my hands. I much prefer having them between my knees.


I feel like that too. The only reason I can harness educate and drive is that I grew up in a harness stable and the reason my dad got hooked into harness racing horses at his midlife is that he started with ploughing horses as a young boy. Harness is not a passion for me, and I much prefer riding. Having said that, I did drive my Arabian mare in endurance training as an alternative form of fitness training that didn't involve her having weight on her back, so it was really useful for that.

And driving horses is more fun than lots of other things - like cleaning your house, doing your tax, or watching the news. ;-)




> It can be incredibly fun sometimes though. Sharing pic just for the random hilarity of me trying to "tire surf" over loose dirt we'd hauled in. I finally had to sit down on the tire because I kept almost busting my a** trying to stand.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That really is hilarious! Maybe that's going to be another thing for Bsms's bucket list!

And now we've got to mention skijouring as another vital addition for his list! ;-)

No snow here so can't do it, but I pulled this image randomly off the net and it looks fun:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you look closely at the harness in the photo with the Meadowbrook(two wheeled wooden cart), you will see that my harness pieces do not match. That is why I ALWAYS recommend people go DO the show they want. I won a reserve National Championship in a mismatched harness. The driving apron was one of my mother in laws skirts! I cut it up the back and hemmed it. 

If you feel like training, work on the "stand" command, get the horses used to getting worked on without tying, and use your western saddle to long line them. Tie the stirrups together and run your lines through the stirrups. Let them make mistakes like lines around legs, etc., and that if they STOP, you will fix it. 

Tie lead ropes to the stirrups and let them drag them, then tie pieces of chain and drag that over different surfaces.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

SueC said:


> I feel like that too. The only reason I can harness educate and drive is that I grew up in a harness stable and the reason my dad got hooked into harness racing horses at his midlife is that he started with ploughing horses as a young boy. Harness is not a passion for me, and I much prefer riding. Having said that, I did drive my Arabian mare in endurance training as an alternative form of fitness training that didn't involve her having weight on her back, so it was really useful for that.
> 
> And driving horses is more fun than lots of other things - like cleaning your house, doing your tax, or watching the news. ;-)
> 
> ...


Ah ski jouring I have a collection of horse magazines that go I think up to 500 and packed with information.
When I saw ski jouring I was quite amazed at it I think it was in Switzerland and between the traces thay had an apron that stopped the ice and snow flying up from the horses hoofs I would think that raceing like that would be fun but I'm no good on skis lol I think it would be a hospital job for my self.
Sue I'll dig the magazine out and scan it so you can all have a read I bet thay had long studs in the shoes to gain extra grip on the snow and the ice.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Honestly I never thought about driving until my trainer took my six year old butt on a CDE training run with her finished horse. It was honestly the funnest thing I did that year and when I got old enough I realized the value of a well trained cart horse. There was something about that horse that could RUN through obstacles, keep himself and the cart balanced and then slow down for a lesiurely drive when my trainer handed me the reins and meander up and down open fields that made me giddy. 

The cart horses ALWAYS stand. They will stand in the middle of a parade with kids throwing rocks underneath them (exaggeration slightly lol), they will stand on the side of the highway, they will stand to be harnessed and then they will only walk on when told to do so. 

When I started driving I started having more fun in it because I could do CDE's, or I could drive for pleasure with a guest. The great thing was that one horse could do both and it was like a light switch. 

If I can be frank, I learned that the 'best' broke horse is a horse that has been broken to cart. The horse has to have enormous respect and a brain to not get itself into trouble, but also the driver has to know how to handle situations in an effective and calm manner. I break all of my riding horses to drive and it makes getting on them or improving my riding sooooo much better :lol:. 

I would give it a try, go take a couple of lessons, see how it goes and utilize it to broaden your and your horses environment! 

*PS: my colt drives with light tan breeching, a black saddle, with white lines and a brown bridle. I picked all of it up from old trainers who just had it lying around and didn't need it anymore and donated it to me. Half of its leather, half synthetic but hey- it works!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This was a part of Mia's retraining. I watched a lot of it, but I'd have to think about it before trying. Maybe try it with little Cowboy first, since he is the most sensible of my 3 horses:








​
Mia got caught up once and exploded. She began bucking and snorting and hopping around, so I called her name softly a few times. She turned and made a beeline to me, then waited for me to make things right. Swapping her for Bandit has almost been like a grieving process...:-?...although Bandit is a better match for what I need in a horse.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^I will say some horses eventually learn to take advantage and rip the lines out of your hand when ground driving. One colt would spin in a circle, wrap himself up and then when I dropped the lines he would unspin himself and waddle over to go eat grass....... 

My current colt now spins around and EATS the lines. lol the process is an entire crapshoot to the person, horse gets a good education, person gets frustration. lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

bsms said:


> This was a part of Mia's retraining. I watched a lot of it, but I'd have to think about it before trying. Maybe try it with little Cowboy first, since he is the most sensible of my 3 horses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a harness racing type methods person, I have to say I would be most uncomfortable using ropes as long reins, especially with so much loose end. Our harness racing style driving reins have several loops in them so you can be a little closer or further from the horse, and aren't overly long, and they are very smooth, so that they're nice to handle even with bare hands and so they're unlikely to snag in anything even if the horse does get loose in them (which you try to avoid, but sometimes you can't, e.g. in race falls or when a driver tips out of a cart in an accident and the horse continues to run in the race). - Our rein loops are riveted and will come apart easily if the loops were to snag.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I, too, would have no hands if I used that rope for lines.....I wear gloves, and use cotton long lines. We used to sail, and I learned that I can inadvertently tie up myself, two other crew members, and capsize a boat, all with only 3 feet of line, hAHa!

Anyway... Different from what Mia was learning in LL school is what a driving horse needs to learn. Have you recently driven an original '64 Ford pick up? A 2014 anything? That is the difference between riding horses and driving horses. The steering MUST be connected ! 

Long lining teaches them that connection and contact. If they duck off of the bit when you get contact, how are you going to steer? The bit is your ONLY means of really directing the horse, there is NO "one rein stop", no pull'em in a circle, etc., so they must learn voice commands, and contact with the bit, to give but not duck their head to their chest(this is like driving a car, and the brake pedal goes to the floor).

I don't have any good long lining pictures, but here is one of the fillies pulling something in LL's.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Long linking reining.*

I eather use lunge lines tuberwebb thay are great I also use them eather with a lunge caverson or a bridle buckled on to the out side ring of the bit then over the poll and inside the bit ring to pass on the out side to the handler.
I also have a pair of proper leather long lines and you can drive a horse with one thinger the weight of the rein does the rest so the horse is so light in the hand.
I think large stages of schooling have gone missing to allow your colt to do that.
I would recommend liungeing and getting your horse listening.
And get your horse use to commands as it seems you have an unruley child on your hands and becomes trainer sos lol.
Bad habits are some times hard to crack I also use race blinkers as well so thay are a use full piece of kit in the arsenal of breaking.
So I would say back to,school and start again from the top.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing :>


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

greentree said:


> I, too, would have no hands if I used that rope for lines.....I wear gloves, and use cotton long lines. We used to sail, and I learned that I can inadvertently tie up myself, two other crew members, and capsize a boat, all with only 3 feet of line, hAHa!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

But you can therefore do a bowline and won't have trouble with the quick-release knots with which to tie horses, which some people insist are a myth (but as you'll know, aren't)! ;-)

Much entertained by the way you worded your informative post, thank you!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quick release knots*

ah a person from my on hart lol i use them on the lead ropes on the yard.
and also for towing things with and als trucks lol.
thay are true and a great knot sue c.
ill post some pictures of some to day.
ps dont forget to put the tail end through the loop as tricky pulls the end and undoes the knot lol.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sue, I have tried unsuccessfully to teach the young persons at my barn to use a bowline....apparently constant texting sucks the knot tying ability right out of a person, haha!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

When I was driving JR yesterday, I thought about you, bsms. It is a shame I cannot teleport JR out to you. If you want to travel to Kentucky, though....

I was thinking about how many commands JR knows, and what we teach the young driving horses, besides curse words. 

Mine are taught:

Stand- different from Whoa- means your feet stay still.

Whoa- stop your forward motion.

Walk- 4 beat gait

Walk ON- lengthen the 4 beat gait

Trot- 2 beat diagonal gait 

Trot ON- lengthen your diagonal gait

Ease- slow whatever gait you are in

Gee- step to the right (at a standstill)

Haw- step to the left (at a standstill)

Come- turn to the right (moving forward)

Git- turn to the left( moving forward)

I rarely canter put to the carriage, but use a kiss for that. Mike McClennan whistled.

Anybody else have driving horse commands?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Lead rope and quick release knot*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Part 2*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Part 3*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*The anti horse 1*









I would loop the rope through twice so he would play and undo it after a while.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

greentree said:


> Anybody else have driving horse commands?


We also use a lot of different types of tongue clicks and other nonverbal sounds, similarly to the way you use verbal cues, some of which we also use. As long as your cue is consistent and recognisable, it doesn't matter if it's in English, Swahili, etc, or nonverbal. Lots of sheep dog trainers use different kinds of whistle to direct their animals. A very interesting area.

If you're using nonverbal sounds, people who know little about horses think you are a magician, which is very funny.  I just often find little clicks and other distinct sounds are more instant and more convenient. I mainly use my voice for reward, and to slow a horse in a cart down (done mostly with my seat when riding).


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you tie the knot MV posted on a horizontal tie rail and make your loose end dangle around the back, then the horse would have to dive under the tie rail to get at the loose end, and horses are usually disinclined to do that. Tricky beasts though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, I use a bowline knot for everything! That's how I hard tie my horses because that's one of the few knots that can still be untied no matter how tight it gets pulled.

Our commands are relatively simple and most are pretty self explanatory.

Step up = take a slow step forward. Works great when trying to line up farm equipment.

Let's go = start forward motion. We ALWAYS start everything in a walk, even if we are going to ask for faster almost immediately.

C'mon (with a smooch) = speed up a gait. If walking, they will trot. If trotting, they will lope.

Loud whistle = haul *** LOL

Easy = slow down, will break from canter to trot or trot to walk or will slow a walk down.

Whoa = stop all movement

Back = well, back :wink:

We've never used gee and haw, instead we always use the horse's name for that side. Like "John" = right and "Bess" = left.

Get over = a command used on the ground when you need the horse to move over whatever body part you are touching. I even use this one with my saddle horses.

I think that's all of them.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*voice comands*

with tricky and quincy i use.

1 walk

2 working trot 

3 trot

4 pace on extended trot (tricky only)

canter (driveing tricky) ridden with quincy

5 woah

6 stand

7 stand right up showey in hand standing streached out.

8 propel back

9 left

10 right

11 the most important ones sweets apples carrots (ears foward licking and chewing and nickering for a treat)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike also used the leader's name in turns with the four-in-hand. My brain is no longer that quick; I am doing good to remember git and come..... But that is probably why I will most likely not drive a 4 in a CDE, if I ever even get back to 4....


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*leaders names.*



greentree said:


> Mike also used the leader's name in turns with the four-in-hand. My brain is no longer that quick; I am doing good to remember git and come..... But that is probably why I will most likely not drive a 4 in a CDE, if I ever even get back to 4....


well i think mine is altzimers mode mi for got that one to about the leader lol.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We have been experimenting driving with our donkeys. I found the cart on craigs list for $70 and made the harness out of old leather parts. I am sure there is much improvement to be made but it has been really fun so far.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We also have this beautiful buckboard that dad made, and horse collar and harness. We don't have a place to keep it safe here at home, so until we build a barn, it is not nearby for use.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

FR, that's great, driving your donkey!  Is that an ex pony trots cart, by any chance? It looks so similar to what I see pony trots drivers use in Australia!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If I ever get up the nerve to try it, this is the pony I'd like to start with. He's a BLM mustang, born wild, and doesn't lose his mind. If that little tank can carry me, he could pull me!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Another shot of Cowboy, proving that my youngest does sleep and ride at the same time:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Love this photo above, bsms! 

I wanted to say that I know very little, which can be a dangerous thing, but if you start slow and take your time, driving is fun and doesn't require a degree. It has become a way for me to share the joy of horses and donkeys with even the most nervous but interested person. 

Go for it!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

And I think Cowboy is the perfect choice!


----------

